# braided troubles



## Guamgreek (Feb 8, 2015)

anyone having trouble with knots, birds nests coming off on the casts? don't know if my spool is too full or it is from the retrieve that seems to be spinning the line, making the casts fouled. 

thoughts?


----------



## Skiffer (Jan 28, 2015)

I assume you are using a braided line. There are a lot of articles on the web regarding wind knots with braided lines. Do a Google search like "Winds knots with braided lines".
I have tried a lot of the suggestions out there, but still get them. Stopping the cast just before the lure hits the water works pretty well. Some braids are stiffer than others, which helps. I avoid braids on rigs I will be casting a lot. It will be interesting to see if anyone has a hold on this problem. Good luck.


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

I get em when I make a lousy cast. ie, try to cast to far,bad timing, not enough weight.Next thing is make sure your reel is winding the line back correctly,no loops and fairly tight, make your casts nice and smooth,see if that helps


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

is the line on your spool good and tight? Spinning reel? bait caster?


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

after you cast and your bait/lure and hits the water pinch your line by your first guide and reel in the slack until the line is tight, once it is tight continue your retrieve as normal. it helped me a lot, hope it works for ya


----------



## SmallTime (Feb 9, 2015)

You need mono backing under your braid so that your braid doesn't spin on the reel spool. Problems solved.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Mono backing is totally unnecessary if you don't want it. Just tie an arbor knot with the braid on the spool & then wrap electrical tape around it, make sure it's on tight, & then start reeling. It will NOT slip, I can promise you that. I know some people put the electrical tape on first so that the braid can bite/cinch down into it, which works just as well. Just saying.


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

Bird nest and tangles are inherit problems of spinning reels. They are caused by numerous things mainly the improper spooling of line. Some lures will cause them after repeated casting, design of some reels cause them also.

I switched to WaveSpin reels about eight years ago and joined their Pro Staff last year. WaveSpin Reels are guarantee no tangle. 

Check this short WaveSpin Video out.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Lite Salt said:


> Bird nest and tangles are inherit problems of spinning reels. They are caused by numerous things mainly the improper spooling of line. Some lures will cause them after repeated casting, design of some reels cause them also.
> 
> I switched to WaveSpin reels about eight years ago and joined their Pro Staff last year. WaveSpin Reels are guarantee no tangle.
> 
> Check this short WaveSpin Video out.


I love the idea of the WaveSpin spools. It makes perfect sense to me that less contact with the spool lip during the cast will prevent most of the twisting present in other spinning reels. The only problems I have with them is the weight (over 11 oz. for a 4k sized reel?!), & also the cheap, tacky-looking rebranded Chinese OEM bodies, gearing, & rotors that the reels have. I just think that all the effort that has gone into the development & new-age spool design of those reels warrants a little more on the quality & design side of the rest of the reel.

The introduction of the new Vision 65 reel that you guys are releasing at the end of this March should be interesting. Looks like a modernized version of the previously released models. But still, the body & rotor are essentially just a copied version of the Saltiga reels from the early 2000s & of the Wright & McGill Sabalos reels made today.

I don't mean any disrespect at all man, & don't get me wrong, I've seen people use them & they're sweet reels! Just not for me.


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> I love the idea of the WaveSpin spools. It makes perfect sense to me that less contact with the spool lip during the cast will prevent most of the twisting present in other spinning reels. The only problems I have with them is the weight (over 11 oz. for a 4k sized reel?!), & also the cheap, tacky-looking rebranded Chinese OEM bodies, gearing, & rotors that the reels have. I just think that all the effort that has gone into the development & new-age spool design of those reels warrants a little more on the quality & design side of the rest of the reel.
> 
> The introduction of the new Vision 65 reel that you guys are releasing at the end of this March should be interesting. Looks like a modernized version of the previously released models. But still, the body & rotor are essentially just a copied version of the Saltiga reels from the early 2000s & of the Wright & McGill Sabalos reels made today.
> 
> I don't mean any disrespect at all man, & don't get me wrong, I've seen people use them & they're sweet reels! Just not for me.


I find it peculiar that you mention body design when the body is similar to both Shimano and Penn reel designs. Also the weight of the WaveSpin DH4000z reel is almost the same weight as the Shimano Stratic FJ and lighter than the Shimano Saros and the comparable Penn reels.

One must also note the 10 disc drag system that ALL WaveSpin reels have which makes them the smoothest drag in they industry. WaveSpin also has a 2 year warranty.

My original WaveSpin DH3000z which I been fishing with for over 8 years has NEVER been apart (including the drag pack). I clean the outside thoroughly and the reel oiled as directed.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

> My original WaveSpin DH3000z which I been fishing with for over 8 years has NEVER been apart (including the drag pack). I clean the outside thoroughly and the reel oiled as directed.


That just seems irresponsible.


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

MrFish said:


> That just seems irresponsible.


How is that when I am cleaning and oiling the reel as directed by the manufacturer? You don't take your car engine or transmission apart, you keep it maintained according to what the manufacturer's scheduled maintenance.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Lite Salt said:


> How is that when I am cleaning and oiling the reel as directed by the manufacturer? You don't take your car engine or transmission apart, you keep it maintained according to what the manufacturer's scheduled maintenance.



I agree! if it aint broke don't break it! :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Lite Salt said:


> You don't take your car engine or transmission apart, you keep it maintained according to what the manufacturer's scheduled maintenance.


I also don't take my vehicle with me on a boat/kayak/wading & expose it to saltwater on a daily basis.

If you've had a reel for eight years & never had it serviced, there's nothing wrong with that. It just means that we don't do the same type of fishing & that your reel doesn't get used very often. I meant no disrespect in my previous post about WaveSpin reels man, there was no need to get defensive.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

He's trying to sell something. I take apart brand new, from the factory reels and redo them. If you do that, you will find inconsistencies in the application of grease. Some will do the minimum on maintenance and some go the extra mile. Whose reel would you want to buy? 

Sorry OP for the derail.

Sounds like the braid wasn't packed tight enough.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh dear, the old "when to maintain" debate and to think this was originally about line issues. Good grief.

There's no right answer. I know, that's a crazy way to think but there isn't. The best reels IMO are the ones that require the very least amount of preventative maintenance. I have some reels I take apart every season, some every three seasons and some that have NEVER been serviced. Take my pair of TLD 50s for example:

I've owned a few of these but after selling gear and such I am back down to my original pair. They are used extensively throughout the season and I've owned them for over 10yrs. They have caught big tuna, Marlin and have a high number of Swordfish between the two of them. They still feel like the day I bought them and have never been serviced. They work flawlessly and I've seen too many reels act different after a thorough breakdown so why would I want to risk it? This is coming from a tackle salesman who's shop offers reel service and repair. Reels lacking seal systems or ones used on the beach a lot should be serviced often, but then again it's still up to the owner to decide. Who cares? It does not mean you are more or less hard core of an angler and is not an indicator to the size of the fish you catch.

ANYWAY....the original question on braid issues. Some problems were mentioned above but not all including what I feel is the most important "rules".

1) Flip the bail by hand. This keeps the initial wraps of line from forming a "soft pack".

2) Go by your rods lure weight ratings and stick to the heavier side of this rating. I see it often where someone is using a rod rated for 1/2-1oz lures and trying to throw a 1/4oz pins minnow or small jig. To compensate for the rod's inability to load from the light weight, the angler whips the rod harder to get momentum. The problem with this is that the lure accelerates fast, but slows down quickly. The wraps on the reel jump off fast and although the lure slows and the line flowing out slows with it, the coils of line from the reel accelerate quicker than the slowing loops and you get the "poof" of line that jumps off.

Do a slower, rounded-out cast and you will greatly decrease wind knots.


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> I also don't take my vehicle with me on a boat/kayak/wading & expose it to saltwater on a daily basis.
> 
> If you've had a reel for eight years & never had it serviced, there's nothing wrong with that. It just means that we don't do the same type of fishing & that your reel doesn't get used very often. I meant no disrespect in my previous post about WaveSpin reels man, there was no need to get defensive.


YOU obviously haven't read my previous post! I did NOT say that the reel had NOT been serviced or not been CLEANED what I said was they had NOT been taken apart! These reels are made for the consumer you can service these reels without taking them apart.

As far as not fishing like you do, I am an avid saltwater fisherman, I have fished as many as 27 inshore tournaments a year.

Who else is brave enough to give a TWO YEAR WARRANTY?


----------



## Lite Salt (Jul 15, 2012)

chris v said:


> anyway....the original question on braid issues. Some problems were mentioned above but not all including what i feel is the most important "rules".
> 
> 1) flip the bail by hand. This keeps the initial wraps of line from forming a "soft pack".
> 
> ...



*i agree
*


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Lite Salt said:


> Who else is brave enough to give a TWO YEAR WARRANTY?


Any company that pays +-$20 per OEM reel with their company's name printed on it from China, because they're losing next to nothing any time they have to replace it. 

For real though, I literally didn't mean to start anything. I even complimented WaveSpin reels in my original post, I just said that they're not for me & gave my suggestion on looking into improving the housing design/general material quality of the reel, since you already have an excellent & innovative spool design that deserves to be complimented by the rest of the reel.

If you read through this thread, 

http://www.stripersonline.com/t/567...today-i-will-give-it-tough-testing-and-review

You'll see how constructive criticism SHOULD be taken. There's no need to get defensive. In that thread, one of the gentleman who used a WaveSpin in the surf gave his opinions on the reel to a representative from your company & received great feedback from the rep. The employee didn't get defensive or angry, he simply responded respectfully to the guy.

I'm done with this. I'm sorry for hurting your feelings, I meant no disrespect.


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Is this a reel sales thread for some chinese reel or is this a thread about a guy with a legitimate problem needing a solution? What Chris said regarding manual bail flip is spot on. Service your reels when you need to. Put the line on tight and try to get in the habit of keeping tension on when starting your retrieve. The lure you are using should also offer enough resistance to keep the line tight while reeling in. Lures that twitch and wind can be your enemy unless you take a few extra steps to ensure line tightness. One loop in a line can cause issues so take care not to get one by keeping things tight. I fish braid only and have tried most manufacturers' versions. I use powerpro slick now, but there are others that work just as well. It's not the line but rather attention to detail that keeps one from having issues when using braid or mono on a reel. Especially a spinning reel. Good luck and catch em up- the fish and not the tangled


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh Jeez. This is about knots caused by spinning reels. You probably just have too much line on the spool. Don't make this too complicated. I doubt if you need a special reel, or electrical tape, or mono backing or anything else. I don't do any of that and hardly ever have this problem. Maybe once every few trips at most. If you can't pull it all apart after it happens, then just cut the line back where it has tangled and you will find out how much you really need. Also, I recommend Power Pro line. It seems to come off the reel better than Fireline or Spiderwire. If you want to go for something more exotic, than have at it. JMHO.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

One more thing I just thought of. I never get my reels serviced until they start making lots of noise or quit working. If it doesn't come back right from reel repair, I toss it and buy a new one.


----------



## SmallTime (Feb 9, 2015)

ThaFish said:


> Mono backing is totally unnecessary if you don't want it. Just tie an arbor knot with the braid on the spool & then wrap electrical tape around it, make sure it's on tight, & then start reeling. It will NOT slip, I can promise you that. I know some people put the electrical tape on first so that the braid can bite/cinch down into it, which works just as well. Just saying.


It isn't the knot that slips, it's the entire spool.


----------



## SmallTime (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm huge.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SmallTime said:


> It isn't the knot that slips, it's the entire spool.


Think about what you just said & then rephrase your response. Tell me how the whole spool of line can slip without the initial wrap/knot on the bottom of the spool moving.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

just take the line off and re-spool it tight. having a mono backing is a good idea, having electrical tape backing is a good idea. Ive had problems with braid as well and I think everyone goes through it every once in awhile but those 2 tips will help with slippage. Regardless you need to put the line on tight and new lines no matter what type as long as its braid might do that just give it a couple long casts b4 you start fishing it. 

My recommendation for braid is super slick power pro. its given me the least amount of problems overall.
I.E. wind knots and knot slippage/ great casting super smooth extra strong and long lasting. I had the same line power pro super slick 30lb spooled up for a year on one of my inshore rods and it never once gave me problems, and I fish 4x a week year round. The only reason why Im still not throwing it is because I traded in the Reel.( SMOKE 50 FOR 25 STRATIC CI4+ )

TIGHT LINES


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Amarillo Palmira said:


> Oh Jeez. This is about knots caused by spinning reels. You probably just have too much line on the spool. Don't make this too complicated. I doubt if you need a special reel, or electrical tape, or mono backing or anything else. I don't do any of that and hardly ever have this problem. Maybe once every few trips at most. If you can't pull it all apart after it happens, then just cut the line back where it has tangled and you will find out how much you really need. Also, I recommend Power Pro line. It seems to come off the reel better than Fireline or Spiderwire. If you want to go for something more exotic, than have at it. JMHO.


 Yep, what he said.

OP, my 2 cents...most people do not properly wind line on anyway. I fish a lot w/ all diff. wt. lures on the same rods/reels. I use power pro exclusively for braid, some w/ backing some w/o. What I always do (mono, fluoro or braid) is to trail it behind my moving boat till the spool shows and rewind it w/ tension. This removes any remaining twists I didn't get out when spooling the line.

I use Wal-Mart reels made by PENN, only service them if needed and they go in the water, under salt spray, etc. economical, easy to replace and they can handle anything in our bay systems I've ran into.


----------

